# century super match 4/sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

very good condition 
13'.....60/40 split
4-8oz
28" butt to center of reel seat 
36" c o r s to first guide 
9 guides + tip 
this is an older blank built by hatteras jack 
asking $350 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$325 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$300 pick up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

re-opening at lower price
$250


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

will ship for $250


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

re-opened
ship for $225
or trade for another century in the 11'-12' range


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

used it today and remembered how nice it fishes so I decided to keep it for now
post closed


----------

